# Hotels near The Point Depot / O2 Arena



## Plek Trum (24 Sep 2008)

Hi all,
can anyone recommend nice hotels close to the 02 Arena (formerly The Point Depot).  Have a treat planned for a few months time and would like to round it off with a nice hotel close t the venue, preferably 4star within walking distance if possible  (Not Jurys.. thanks!)


----------



## Petal (24 Sep 2008)

The only other one i can think of down there is the Clarion ()


----------



## Lauren (24 Sep 2008)

Clarion at the IFSC? There is also a Quality Hotel (fairly new) on the other side of the quays just off Sir John Rogerson Quay (think it is Macken St).
Jury's Inn at Croke Park is pretty nice, good food, nice atmosphere and the rooms are nice too...Its probably not quite walking distance but would only take less than 10 minutes in a taxi to the Point.


----------



## Petal (24 Sep 2008)

Lauren said:


> Clarion at the IFSC? - Yep that's the one. It's a bit futher down the quays than Jury's. It has a pool and a nice restaurant and work has booked people in there before and they were always happy with it.


----------



## Plek Trum (24 Sep 2008)

Thanks guys, will check that out!


----------



## MeathCommute (24 Sep 2008)

You could try McEniff's Grand Canal Hotel on Grand Canal Quay. It is about a 25 minute walk to the Point/O2. Walk into Ringsend village past the church and there is a short cut over the East Link.


----------



## ubiquitous (24 Sep 2008)

Jury's Croke Park is a full-service Jury's, not a "Jury's Inn"-type hotel, if you get my drift. I've heard good reports of it.


----------



## Elitist (25 Sep 2008)

Clontarf castle- 10 mins drive is a nice hotel


----------

